# anybody use Orca Nitra-Guard BioCubes?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can it be replacement for GFO and how you run it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I used them for about 3 weeks and then decided against using them for a number of reason:-

1. I have a very low bioload.
2. Really dislike the "bomb method". I found it to be sloppy(air bubbles in the skimmer section of my sump, etc.)
3. Unregulated flow.(I was used to running a Zeo reactor, where you precisely adjust flow)

After listing my complaints, I have to say that there are lots of people on AP with substantial systems running them very successfully and that they have nothing but positive things to say about them. I think most people use the cubes primarily to reduce nitrates, which was the reason I was considering them.

The link below shows how to set them up using the "bomb method". Hope this is of use.

http://www.goreef.com/reef_content/nitra-Bomb.pdf


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you Sir, for the replay

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldn't use NG as a primary means of PO4 removal. Stick with GFO.

Thinking of your 25gal the other day, I think it would be simpler to T the PhosBan Rx (PBR) from the powerhead to control the flow. For 1/2" T fittings, HD should have them in the irrigation section...Orbit is the brand and they fit snugly in 1/2" ID tubing.

JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Wilson, you made my day. I broke my head thinking how to increase flow without adding second pump in the chamber.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been using it for nitrate removal. I have a sps dominant tank with 20 fishes, I get around 2 ppm nitrate.

Need to use GPO to keep PO4 in check.

I don't use the bomb method for the cubes. I just place the bag close to the output pipe of the skimmer. It does look like it is working as the cubes are turning black.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I like your method a lot better than the bomb method, I just wasn't sure that it would work, but it obviously does if your cubes are turning black.



notclear said:


> I've been using it for nitrate removal. I have a sps dominant tank with 20 fishes, I get around 2 ppm nitrate.
> 
> Need to use GPO to keep PO4 in check.
> 
> ...


----------

